# question about own rc scripts



## olafz (Apr 15, 2020)

Vmware users may know the TCP offload bug PR 236999 in 12.1-RELEASE and later. So I decided to implement the workaround with a rc script:


```
#!/bin/sh

# PROVIDE: vmx-no-tso
# REQUIRE: networking

. /etc/rc.subr

name="vmx-no-tso"
start_cmd="${name}_start"
stop_cmd=":"

vmx-no-tso_start()
{
        echo "Disabling TSO on vmx interfaces"
        /sbin/ifconfig vmx0 -tso
}

load_rc_config $name
run_rc_command "$1"
```

Bu when I run rcorder() I get this:


```
# rcorder vmx-no-tso
rcorder: requirement `networking' in file `vmx-no-tso' has no providers.
vmx-no-tso
```

The man page mentions this:

```
An example block follows:

           # REQUIRE: networking syslog
           # REQUIRE: usr
           # PROVIDE: dns nscd
```

What can I do?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 15, 2020)

Networking has to  be capitalized. It refers to /etc/rc.d/NETWORKING.


----------



## olafz (Apr 15, 2020)

That did not work:

`rcorder: requirement `NETWORKING' in file `/usr/local/etc/rc.d/vmx-no-tso' has no providers.
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/vmx-no-tso`


----------



## SirDice (Apr 15, 2020)

Use `rcorder /etc/rc.d/* /usr/local/etc/rc.d/*`


----------

